# Sicarius terrosus



## martin3 (May 24, 2011)

Went to feed my newly acquired S,terrosus earlier & found this stuck to the tub lid,:gasp:










Very cool no,?


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

Good luck


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

martin3 said:


> Went to feed my newly acquired S,terrosus earlier & found this stuck to the tub lid,:gasp:
> 
> image
> 
> Very cool no,?


 what is it


----------



## StaneyWid (Jun 2, 2012)

pcharlton said:


> what is it



http://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcS9lxROrf6OIU7gKPocbae4jkCPwSzg5b88gsCoTe4xIVewKYj9


----------



## dragon's den (Oct 6, 2010)

martin3 said:


> Went to feed my newly acquired S,terrosus earlier & found this stuck to the tub lid,:gasp:
> 
> image
> 
> Very cool no,?


Braver man than I


----------



## martin3 (May 24, 2011)

pcharlton said:


> what is it


An egg sac, they cover them with sand,..


----------



## martin3 (May 24, 2011)

StaneyWid said:


> http://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcS9lxROrf6OIU7gKPocbae4jkCPwSzg5b88gsCoTe4xIVewKYj9


Ha, looks the same dont it,?:lol2:


----------



## dragon's den (Oct 6, 2010)

I would cover that in sand. About 6 foot of the stuff should do


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

these are simultaneously cute and terrifying


----------



## Drift (Aug 18, 2012)

Yes... Very cool :2thumb:


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

dragon's den said:


> I would cover that in sand. About 6 foot of the stuff should do


Under 4 foot of water.


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

how come people dont like them ive read they jump out on there pray and highly venomous


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

coz they are lethal, coz we don't know much about them which reflect the fact they rarely come into contact with humans.
The idea of having loads of them running around the house is enough to get most husbands hospitalised or homeless!


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

Poxicator said:


> coz they are lethal, coz we don't know much about them which reflect the fact they rarely come into contact with humans.
> The idea of having loads of them running around the house is enough to get most husbands hospitalised or homeless!


 sod that


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

pcharlton said:


> how come people dont like them ive read they jump out on there pray and highly venomous


Because they can melt flesh with a single glance.


----------



## StaneyWid (Jun 2, 2012)

UK laws eh :lol2:

Brave man Martin! 

First thing that sprung to mind soon as i read this,Im watching Arachnophobia this weekend :devil:


----------



## martin3 (May 24, 2011)

Thanks guys, your not doing much for my confidence,:lol2:
Gota say im a bit eeerr...concerned about having this hatch out in my flat, but its here now so just gon'a let it do what sac's do & hope for the best,..
I am pretty chuffed though,:2thumb:


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

You are a braver man than me!!!!!

Good luck!


----------



## StaneyWid (Jun 2, 2012)

martin3 said:


> Thanks guys, your not doing much for my confidence,:lol2:
> Gota say im a bit eeerr...concerned about having this hatch out in my flat, but its here now so just gon'a let it do what sac's do & hope for the best,..
> I am pretty chuffed though,:2thumb:


Should be thankful,more worried we get you,the less you will tempt fate :whistling2:

Flat? Heres 1 for you,say something goes pear shaped,and some go AWOL,would you be accountable if they hurt someone else?Or if this is succesful,and you are finding other hardcore homes for them,if anything happens is it your fault?

Tell you 1 thing,good few people on here id love to post them 2 :whistling2:


----------



## StaneyWid (Jun 2, 2012)

If your selling them for under £30 i know someone that will take them :lol2:

Crack myself up a really do :lol2:


----------



## Rosko (Apr 20, 2012)

have you considered investing in a flamethrower.......... just in case


----------



## fatbloke (Apr 6, 2008)

Just found this old post about them it's a good read 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/spiders-inverts/434261-sicarius-terrosus-moult.html


----------



## lucozade3000 (Aug 16, 2008)

Lucky you. Good luck with it.:2thumb:
Do you have any furniture in the tank? that's a strange place to build it!
Here are a few pics of mine a lil'while ago.
Unfortunately, there was nothing in the cocoon. Still don't know what happened.


































-J


----------



## martin3 (May 24, 2011)

Now thats a shame,
Nah, dont have anything in with her, she's in a tub that was only going to be temporary,while i scouted a better one,(only had her for a couple of weeks, month at most).


----------



## DogMan84 (Dec 16, 2011)

StaneyWid said:


> If your selling them for under £30 i know someone that will take them :lol2:
> 
> Crack myself up a really do :lol2:


A remember seeing them being sold in Europe for about 20 Euro a while back,and since they arnt on the DWA you could buy an import them without any probs,of course you would have mojor probs if it ever escaped :lol2:


----------



## Lukethegecko (Feb 25, 2010)

the spider looks like a cartwheel spider ^^ and they look rather cool


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

I'd get a pair of tights over that tub 

that egg sac if WAYYYYYY to close to those air holes for my liking :lol2:

I love these little spiders, but can't find any


----------



## Lukethegecko (Feb 25, 2010)

i want one ^^


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

Arachnids - BugzUk - Breeding, importing and selling insects.


----------



## martin3 (May 24, 2011)

Biggys said:


> I'd get a pair of tights over that tub
> 
> that egg sac if WAYYYYYY to close to those air holes for my liking :lol2:
> 
> I love these little spiders, but can't find any


Yeah, tell me about it,:gasp:
But that tub is now inside another one, will be separating mum from sac/cocoon very shortly,.


----------



## Lukethegecko (Feb 25, 2010)

snowgoose said:


> Arachnids - BugzUk - Breeding, importing and selling insects.


i saw these today ^^


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

snowgoose said:


> Arachnids - BugzUk - Breeding, importing and selling insects.


Ooooo awesome, you amazing little man! :flrt:


:Na_Na_Na_Na:



martin3 said:


> Yeah, tell me about it,:gasp:
> But that tub is now inside another one, will be separating mum from sac/cocoon very shortly,.


Ahhh ok ahahah Double tub sounds like a plan!!! 

will you be looking to sell any of the babies?


----------



## martin3 (May 24, 2011)

Yeah, depends on how things pan out, but will need to get some of them gone,.
The phrase counting your spiders before they'v hatched, springs to mind,..:lol2:


----------



## Lukethegecko (Feb 25, 2010)

i'll take a few off of you when they hatch ^^ these spiders are awesome ^^ theykinda remind me of the dancing sand spiders of camber sands (thats what i call them, i think the reall name is the sand runner, but not to sure)


----------



## Lukethegecko (Feb 25, 2010)

Philodromus fallax was the name of the spider that reminds me of these ^^


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2012)

It is very cool indeed. I'd be a little worried if you've given it room to reach the lid though....


----------



## Stelios (Aug 28, 2009)

I'll have a few off yer if all goes well.


----------



## martin3 (May 24, 2011)

Stelios said:


> I'll have a few off yer if all goes well.


Yeah not a problem, i'll keep you in mind,:2thumb:


----------



## martin3 (May 24, 2011)

ImBatman said:


> It is very cool indeed. I'd be a little worried if you've given it room to reach the lid though....


Ok, but like i said erlier, she's in a double enclosure, & the first one was meant as a ''make do'' till i found her a better one, (this spider wasn't bread by myself, it's a WC specimen thats droped me a cocoon,..)........


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2012)

martin3 said:


> Ok, but like i said erlier, she's in a double enclosure, & the first one was meant as a ''make do'' till i found her a better one, (this spider wasn't bread by myself, it's a WC specimen thats droped me a cocoon,..)........



Are you sure they are terrosus? I heard there was a chile import recently which could mean a number of Sicarius sp. Either way if it goes well i will take a few.


----------



## martin3 (May 24, 2011)

ImBatman said:


> Are you sure they are terrosus? I heard there was a chile import recently which could mean a number of Sicarius sp.* Either way if it goes well i will take a few.*


*
* Will ya,?


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2012)

martin3 said:


> [/B] Will ya,?


If you put them up at the right price then hopefully yes ;0


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

thread closed at OPs request


----------

